# STUDiO SaKURa



## Automata heart (Mar 31, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/STUDiO-SaKURa/383922297568?ref=ts
my manga studio. if you are on facebook, please become a fan. 
manga art is alot of fun to draw, and i will be sure to upload some of my stuff.
thank you all.
love and pencils,
sakura.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jun 30, 2010)

Very good manga. by the looks of you art, you have difficulty drawing hands (I do too).
You should try to shade hair.


----------

